# Dicker Algenbewuchs nach Auftauen



## DirkAn1 (8. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Teich ist in den letzten Tagen das Eis auf der Oberfläche immer weniger geworden. Heute habe ich dann die letzten Stücke entfernt. Dabei musste ich feststellen, daß die Teichfolie zentimeter-dick mit Algen (Fadenalgen) zugewachsen ist. Das wundert mich schon etwas..... Ich dachte immer, dass auch Algen eine gewisse Temperatur zum wachsen brauchen.
Hatte bis Ende Januar den Filter in Betrieb. Ende Dezember habe ich sogar die UV-Lampe in Betrieb genommen, weil das Wasser wieder trüb wurde. Nach 2 Wochen war dann wieder alles klar. Kurz dannach kam die Kälte, weshalb ich den Filter still legen musste.
Aber die Fadenalgen sind wirklich heftig.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2018)

Bei mir sieht es schon ähnlich aus und es war bisher alle Jahre so. Nicht schön anzuschauen. 

Ohne es genau zu wissen, würde ich aber meinen, dass es nahezu normal ist, da die herkömmlichen Nährstoffzehrer im Winter nicht wirklich aktiv sind und somit die Algen mit dem natürlichen Überschuss super wachsen & leben können. Wir werden dann demnächst, sobald die Teichtemperaturen es hergeben, die Algen von den Wänden und vom Boden putzen. Große Frühjahrs-Putzaktion und dann hält sich der Algenwuchs bei uns zumindest immer in Grenzen.


----------



## center (8. März 2018)

Bei mir tauts auch langsam. Hab das selbe Phänomen.
Jede Menge Fadenalgen. Hab ich schon vor der Frostperiode bemerkt.
Ich hatte vorher noch nie welche.

Ich denke auch, dass die herkömmlichen Nährstoffzehrer im Winterschlaf waren und für die Fadenalgen wars vor der Frostperiode nicht kalt genug.


----------



## lollo (8. März 2018)

Hallo,

habt ihr mal die Oberfläche des Eises genau angeschaut. Dort befinden sich Unmengen an Schmutz, der beim normalen Filterbetrieb ohne Eis, ja laufend abgeführt wird.
Dieser Schmutz ist nun beim Schmelzen des Eises auf einmal im Wasser. 

Aus diesen Gründen nehme ich die Eisschicht, war dieses Jahr ca. 5-6 cm, sobald sie händelbar ist von der Wasserfläche, habe einen eisfreien Teich, und nicht den Kühleffekt des Eises, aber dafür einen Eisrasen.


----------



## Michael H (8. März 2018)

Hallo
Hab das gleiche , hatte ja nur 2 Tage ein wenig Eis drauf aber die Algen waren davor auch schon da .
Wenn mein Filter wieder zu 100% läuft wird ja kurz durch geschrubbt und gut ist .
Bis dahin finden die Koi vielleicht etwa Nahrung in den Fadenalgen . Sie Grasen zumindest regelmäßig die Fadenalgen ab .

P.S. Im Frühjahr gibt es immer eine Runde Algisin bei mir , so hab ich dann zu 99 % kein Problem mehr mit Fadenalgen über den Sommer ...


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2018)

In dem Algenrasen lebt meiner Meinung nach auf relativ viel natürliche Lebendnahrung, wovon sich die Jumpels nach eigenen Bedrüfnissen auch eigenständig versorgen können, bis wir als Halter zufüttern. Also ist es doch nicht immer ganz so schlecht.


----------



## teichinteressent (8. März 2018)

Die Algen sind sicherlich noch vom vergangenen Jahr. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir.

Ansonsten noch jede Menge Eis, auch unter der Abdeckung einige Zentimeter. Der Schnee hat leider gefehlt. An den Stellen ohne Abdeckung ist das Eis 15 - 20 cm dick.
Mal sehen, ob sich die Platten am Wochenende vom Eis lösen lassen.


----------



## PeBo (8. März 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Aus diesen Gründen nehme ich die Eisschicht, war dieses Jahr ca. 5-6 cm, sobald sie händelbar ist von der Wasserfläche, habe einen eisfreien Teich, und nicht den Kühleffekt des Eises, aber dafür einen Eisrasen.


Das ist aber wirklich eine gute Idee, bei mir ist die Eisdicke circa 8 cm aber von der Konsistenz momentan wie crushed ice!
 Deshalb habe ich das lose Eis mit dem Kescher auch auf dem Rasen verteilt.  Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
 Zum Thema: Auch bei mir wachsen zur Zeit Fadenalgen unter dem Eis!
  
Mein Eisrasen


----------



## samorai (8. März 2018)

Hallo Dirk!
Wo sitzt denn die UV, am Anfang oder am Ende der Filter?


----------



## DirkAn1 (9. März 2018)

Hi Ron,
meine UV sitzt am Ende der Filterstrecke!


----------



## koichteich (9. März 2018)

Moinsen, hab auch regen Algenwuchs unter der schmelzenden Eisdecken. In der Mitte vom Teich, sieht aus wie ein Algenbaum...hihi.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## trampelkraut (10. März 2018)

Hallo,

Es scheint ja so zu sein das sich die Algen in relativ kurzer Zeit unter dem Eis gebildet haben. Bei den meisten dürfte der Teich ja nur max. 2 Wochen zugefroren gewesen sein. Und es scheint nur bei Teichen mit Fischbesatz aufzutreten. Wäre interessant die Ursache zu kennen.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Früher hatte ich nur  Schwebealgen, dann wurde der Fischbesatz erhöht und die Filterung besser bzw.  mehr Sauerstoff in die Filterung eingelassen.
Erst waren die Fadenalgen hier und da, sehr wenig, im diesen Jahr sind es viel mehr.
Ich kann jetzt im Winter auch ein ständiges ansteigen der Fadenalgen feststellen obwohl im Winter nicht gefüttert wurde.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2018)

Ein Jahr Fadenalgen im nächsten Schwebealgen dann Jahrelang nichts und es fängt von vorne an. In diesem Jahr sieht es bis jetzt so aus das alle Algen durch Mangel an Sonnenlicht hops gegangen sind. Bis auf einige wenige am Filterauslauf.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen wie schnell die Sporen bei entsprechenden Temperaturen loslegen wollen.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wäre interessant die Ursache zu kennen.


Hallo,
ist ja auch eigentlich gut so das sie wachsen, wenn man bedenkt das alles andere an Nährstoffzehrern noch nicht aktiv ist.
Denn bei Fischbesatz fällt auch im Winter NO3 an, und wird dann von den Algen abgebaut.
Bei mir war bei einer klaren Eisschicht (ca.5-6 cm) und Sonnenschein die letzte Woche, kein Niederschlag,
nur ein normaler Algenwuchs, wie immer zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2018)

Also ich habe grade mit dem Laubbesen vorsichtig bisschen Algen raus gekratzt und auch noch einiges an abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen. 
Aber nur ganz Vorsichtig um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken.
Teichwasser ist ziemlich grün. Sicht also sehr schlecht. Derzeit schwimmt noch eine große Eisplatte auf dem Teich.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Ich nehme nur die aufsteigenden weg denn __ Frösche suchen oft unter einem Algen-Büschel Schutz.


----------



## Boxerfan (10. März 2018)

Moin, ich habe das gleiche Problem, jedoch nur im Bereich 20 - 30 cm. Ab 40 - Tiefbereich sind keine Algen.
Die kamen auch erst nachdem die Eisdecke schmolz.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Eine weitere Ursache kann der im Eis gebundene Sauerstoff sein, der bei dem auftauen wieder frei gesetzt wird.
Da die Sprudler weiter laufen, finden Algen beste Bedingungen vor.
Auch bei mir sind mehr in flachere Bereiche anzutreffen.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2018)

Bis 40cm passt schon.


----------



## Lion (11. März 2018)

hallo,

hier kann man sehr schön erkennen, dass das Verstehen von Mutter Natur für uns nicht so einfach ist, wie wir manchmal denken.

Falls, wie wir fast alle denken, die UV-C Lampe die Lösung ist, dürfte es ja dieses Algen Wachstum nicht geben.

Für mich sind es bei korrektem Wasser  nur die Fische, die das Algenwachstum auf natürliche Weise reduzieren, aber sobald wir zufüttern,
ist der natürliche Ausgleich nicht mehr gewährleistet.

Ich glaube somit, die Lösung gegen Algen wurde noch nicht gefunden.

  Lion


----------



## samorai (12. März 2018)

Hallo Lion!
Da muss ich Dir aber wiedersprechen. Mutter Natur schickt die Alge vor so zu sagen als "Lückenbüßer" weil sie nichts anderes im petto hat. Die Alge dient als Sauerstoff Lieferant genauso wie als erster Futter-Lieferant und nimmt Phosphor auf, reinigt das Wasser bzw. entkeimt. Nach und nach verschwindet sie dann aus den Gewässern weil höhere Pflanzen mit in das System eingreifen.

Die UVC;  Wird traditionell als "Entkeimer" und als Schwebealgen- Vernichter eingesetzt, Fadenalgen kann sie nichts anhaben, wie auch.
Wenn wir davon ausgehen das jede Schwebealge eine Phosphor- Bombe ist und wenn man sie durch die UVC abtötet, wo bleibt dann das Phosphor .......natürlich im System, die Alge stirbt und gibt es wieder frei und die nächste Generation Algen bildet sich.
Ein gutes Beispiel ist ein TF . Er sammelt und führt ständig lebende Algen ab, somit ist das Phosphor raus aus dem System.
Nun, da man so etwas weiß sollte man seinen handeln sprich Säuberung von Vorfiltern einen gewissen Handlungsbedarf anpassen, denn nur Wundern hilft gar nichts.


----------



## Lion (13. März 2018)

hallo Ron,
wenn ich deine Beiträge lese, dann widersprichst Du dich von einem Beitrag zum anderen selber, siehe folgende Beispiele: 



samorai schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich nur  Schwebealgen, dann wurde der Fischbesatz erhöht und die Filterung besser bzw.  mehr Sauerstoff in die Filterung eingelassen.
> Erst waren die Fadenalgen hier und da, sehr wenig, im diesen Jahr sind es viel mehr.
> Ich kann jetzt im Winter auch ein ständiges ansteigen der Fadenalgen feststellen obwohl im Winter nicht gefüttert wurde.



Meine Frage :
Wieso hast Du dann selber Algen wenn Du schreibst = Nun, da man so etwas weiß.......       wieso handelst Du dann nicht ?  
oder könnte es sein, dass Deine Theorie evtl. falsch ist ?
"
Ein gutes Beispiel ist ein TF . Er sammelt und führt ständig lebende Algen ab, somit ist das Phosphor raus aus dem System.
Nun, da man so etwas weiß sollte man seinen handeln sprich Säuberung von Vorfiltern einen gewissen Handlungsbedarf anpassen, denn nur Wundern hilft gar nichts."


Wieso fragst Du=



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk!
> Wo sitzt denn die UV, am Anfang oder am Ende der Filter?



obwohl lt. deiner Info die UVC keine Wirkung hat !

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass die UVC hier nicht hilft.  (war nur anders formuliert)


dann schreibst Du  "  die Alge dient als erster Futter-Lieferant "
Ich schreibe genau das gleiche nur wieder anders formuliert = nur die Fische, die das Algenwachstum auf natürliche Weise reduzieren.

Hier erkläre ich meine Formulierung, warum die Fische das Algenwachstum auf natürlich Weise reduzieren ist, 
weil sie natürlich die Alge als Futter erkennen,
ansonsten würden die Fische keine Alge fressen.

Evtl. mal neu überdenken und falls Du die Algen bei Dir selber im Griff hast, kannst Du mir gerne die Lösung mitteilen.
VG. Lion


----------



## Lion (13. März 2018)

hallo Ron,
ist das dein Teichwasser oder ist das dein Rasen ?
    Foto aus Deinem Album


----------



## samorai (13. März 2018)

Hallo Lion!
Ich hoffe du hast alles bedacht, auch das eine Teichanlage im Winter nicht läuft oder nur vermindert, so das dass System nicht einfrieren kann.
Dabei kann sich gut und gerne mal eine/ mehrere Fadenalge/n bilden.


Lion schrieb:


> Evtl. mal neu überdenken und falls Du die Algen bei Dir selber im Griff hast, kannst Du mir gerne die Lösung mitteilen.



Das vergiß mal ganz schnell

Oh, mit dem Foto hast du mir ein sehr großen Gefallen getan, schick oder?....aus 4m Entferung mit einer UW-Kamera in einen *Gartenteich ohne TF*, da bin ich stolz drauf.


----------



## DirkAn1 (11. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Wollte mal nachfragen, ob sich bei euch die Algen etwas verringert haben?
Bei mir sieht die Teichfolie immer noch aus, wie das Winterfell eines Eisbären, der in  einen Eimer grüne Farbe gefallen ist.....


----------



## Petta (17. Apr. 2018)

Hallo @Michael H ,
hatte in unserem kleinen  Teich sehr mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen.
Habe vor 9 Tagen Algisin genommen und wir sind mehr als zufrieden.
Werde am kommenden Sonntag noch einmal nachlegen.
Es hat auch den Fischen nicht geschadet und die __ Frösche und __ Molche sind wohlauf.
Habe aber trotzdem noch eine Frage........
Wie lange soll ich die UV auslassen ?
Hast Du da eine Antwort für mich ?

PS. Wir haben Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen im Teich


----------



## Michael H (17. Apr. 2018)

Petta schrieb:


> Wie lange soll ich die UV auslassen ?
> Hast Du da eine Antwort für mich ?


Hallo
Nach einer Woche schmeiß ich die UVC wieder an , weil nach spätestens 4-5 Tagen ist mein Teich Algenfrei . Hab auch noch nie eine zweite Anwendung gebraucht . Wenn mach ich das einmal im Frühjahr und es reicht / hält den Rest des Jahres an . 
Nach der Anwendung schau ich auch etwa eine Woche täglich ( morgens und abends ) nach meinen Pumpen , damit das abgestorbene Zeug nicht alles verstopft . 
Bei mir ist bis jetzt wieder alles weg an Fadenalgen , mein Filter läift wieder zu 100% und der Teich wurde kurz mal durch Geschrubbt. Momentan hab ich einen dezenten Algenrasen auf der Folie so wie ich es mir vorstelle .


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2018)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo @Michael H ,
> hatte in unserem kleinen  Teich sehr mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen.
> Habe vor 9 Tagen Algisin genommen und wir sind mehr als zufrieden.
> Werde am kommenden Sonntag noch einmal nachlegen.



Hallo
Wie sieht es den nun aus , haste noch mal nachlegen müssen oder hat die einmal Kur gereicht ...?

Im Moment explodieren die Fadenalgen bei mir im Teich .
Algisin ist bestellt .
Schau mir das die nächsten Tage an und entschiede dann ob‘s zur Anwendung kommt .


----------



## Petta (10. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den nun aus , haste noch mal nachlegen müssen oder hat die einmal Kur gereicht ...?


Alles Okay........habe nichts mehr nachgelegt und der Teich ist absolut klarEin leichter Film auf der Folie,aber das ist ja gewollt!


----------

